# Is Torrevieja really so bad?



## happyali

Well now I have been thinking about visiting Spain for ages. My beautiful cocker spaniel Rosie was really one of the reasons I did not do anything about it because she was almost 15 but now that my dearest beloved dog has died I feel I must go as all our walks are just too painful for me now so as my sister lives in Torrevieja I thought I would start there. Oh my God! I phoned the other day and was so shocked with the things she was complaining about. She was so foolish she bought on a three day visit with a company starting with A who it seems to me plied her with plenty to drink and she ended up with a flat on a urbanisation which is mainly Spanish although they hardly live there but come down from Madrid in the Summer and "makes lots of noise"now she is going mental about ferrel cats that mess all over her patio, and then there are the coackroaches that fly in (she has seen two). She has been there five years and has been nowhere except the local shops. She says that if she gets a bus it goes all over the place before getting to the bus station, and then when I ask why has she not gone on a coach trip somewhere it is because she does not want to go alone. I am so worried about her she only knows about three people and they are working in a bar they own near to where she lives and thats it. Her daughter lives in another flat and lives her own life and doesnt seem to bother with her Mum much. Now I am dreading going there as it sounds horrendous. I have read bad things about Torreviieja mainly about the crime. However, in the UK one can hardly say there is no crime.  I am not like my sister if I come there to visit her I want to get her out but I am not loaded with money and my idea would be to back pack or go to B&Bs and I wish to visit Seville Granada and some of the lovely white villages, and then the other end of Spain near Valencia where I have friends, and also see Galicia and Asturias maybe when it is too hot in Torrevieja in July August. 

I really see myself living in Languedoc Rousillion in France but I do want to see alot of the historic places in Spain. I may end up doing this on my own.  By the way does anyone know of a free church or "happy clappy church" around Torrevieja. I would like to visit one as usually there are very nice friendly people involved in such churches I dont know why my sister has no friends to go anywhere with after five years. She cannot drive, but then I dont know I would want to drive either although I am a good driver and have never had an accident after 50 years of driving. I like to walk (which she doesnt like either) and wondered if there were the equivelant of Ramblers out there. I shall go on my own if I have to when I go travelling around Spain but it would be nice if there were other oldies that do that sort of thing. I know you must be thinking I am some sort of nut - I know I am now 72 but unfortunately I dont feel that is any excuse to stay inside all the time and watch tv, (although I believe she hasnt even got that anymore) I am aware that a women alone would not go walking around the unlit places of Torrevieja at night, but in the Summer days are long so surely it cannot be as bad as she paints it. I have just spent a month in Hornsey London, and travelled all over the place by bus and walked around in the dark and did not have any nasty experiences. I have the Lonely Planet book on Spain and there are so many wonderful places to visit and if possible I shall drag her out to some of them but obviously I cannot make her walk places she doesnt want to - so if there is anyone who can give me any info on organisations or groups that do venture out together I would love to know how to contact them. I was going to wait to sell my house but that is impossible here now so I am going to let it and hope that I will be able to manage on the rent I get plus a bit of pension. Are buses trains expensive there?. My sister tells me "There are no trains" - surely there are some????
I will probably only have around £900 per month so I guess I will have to purchase a tent for accommodation some times. Sorry I am ramblng now as it is late so I hope that someone will be able to give me some advice but not negative stuff if possible, as I get enough of that from my dear ole Sis. I have been to Spain before when I was married and stayed in Cantabria and visited Barcelona and Monserrat and the Costa Brava it was absolutely gorgeous so that will be on my list as well. Thanks to anyone who replies. ali


----------



## SteveHall

Just going into a meeting - I have lived in Torrevieja like the back of my hand. I have lived there for 7 years and was very much part of the town infrastructure. 

Lots I could write but to be honest it sounds like your sister (a) did it all wrong from day one and (b) needs help locally. There are LITERALLY thousands of Brits she could meet. 

I GUESS she speaks little Spanish - donation to AECC if you prove me wrong - and that's another of the issues. Sure, Torrevieja has "challenges" but it's not exactly Sarajevo. 

Answer more later.

Pasanada will also assist - she's probably more your sister's age LOL


----------



## SteveHall

I am not really sure where to start - (SNIP)

There are almost 200 clubs your sister could join and as for walking about I would have no problems whatsoever anywhere in town. OK, I'd avoid bar street between midnight and 4/5 but I guess your sister would not normally be out there or at that time! 

Crime WAS hugely out of control 2002/2003 but has come down year on year since then and IAC violence by person or persons unkown is/was almost zero. Opportunist crime was rife - a few of the scumbags got a good kicking and moved out of town. If you can walk around Hornsey you can most definitely walk around Torrevieja! 

There is no railway station in Torrevieja but there are main line stations at Balsicas (30 mins south) and Alicante (50 mins north) There is an excellent bus network to the centre and north of Spain from Torrevieja and to most of Spain from Alicante/Murcia. As for the circuitous routes the local bus takes, I think that would hold true for most urban buses anywhere in the world. Loooooong story but the council were shafted on the urban bus-routes and the licence will not be awarded again. If she is on the padrón, local buses are F.O.C. Otherwise transport is amazingly cheap compared to UK

The population is 55% foreigners and some 35,000 speak English - she has no excuse not to be able to find somebody who is in the same position. Average age in Torrevieja (A.K.A Gods's Waiting Room) is 62!!!

If she has nothing else to whinge about than ferral cats then life must be pretty good. Only two cockroaches in 5 years. She NEEDS to get out! Plenty of Happy Clappy Churches for her to choose from. I'd also put her in touch with Aged Concern and HELP Torrevieja who I am sure would be pleased to assist. Aged Concern has it's own social centre with huge libraries and people well into their 90s all having as much fun as you can with your clothes on. 

Go and get her sorted!!


----------



## happyali

Dear Steve.


SteveHall said:


> I am not really sure where to start - (SNIP)
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. You have only confirmed what I have been thinking about my Sister's negative attitude to living there. We were both brought up in the same house by our quite strict Roman Catholic Parents, however, sometimes I wonder if we were actually there together as her recollection of the terrible childhood she remembers is nothing like my memories. Sometimes when I put down the phone I just cannot believe the crazy things she says. I agree the quicker I get out there to sort her out the better, just waiting for the Agents to find me a good tenant. Good to hear the crime is going down there, wish it was in the UK, but every day there is a new stabbing. The happy clappy church is for me not my sis as she finished with God a long time ago, whereas I - a true Libran - like to hedge my bets and I would rather believe than not believe. I know we are both getting on now but I know 90 year olds who are happier than my sister.
> 
> I am pleased to hear about the trains as I shall be using that form of transport to get around Spain, whether she will come or not. I do think she may be suffering from depression, although she seems bright and cheerful sometimes. It would be no use me telling her about the organisations you mention, so I shall just have to try to get her out and doing some interesting things when I get there. After reading your message, I am more optimistic about visiting Torrevieja now, and maybe I wont be in such a rush to leave and will take time to explore the area.
> Thanks alot Steve for a really helpful reply. Have a nice day. Alice
> 
> 
> There are almost 200 clubs your sister could join and as for walking about I would have no problems whatsoever anywhere in town. OK, I'd avoid bar street between midnight and 4/5 but I guess your sister would not normally be out there or at that time!
> 
> Crime WAS hugely out of control 2002/2003 but has come down year on year since then and IAC violence by person or persons unkown is/was almost zero. Opportunist crime was rife - a few of the scumbags got a good kicking and moved out of town. If you can walk around Hornsey you can most definitely walk around Torrevieja!
> 
> There is no railway station in Torrevieja but there are main line stations at Balsicas (30 mins south) and Alicante (50 mins north) There is an excellent bus network to the centre and north of Spain from Torrevieja and to most of Spain from Alicante/Murcia. As for the circuitous routes the local bus takes, I think that would hold true for most urban buses anywhere in the world. Loooooong story but the council were shafted on the urban bus-routes and the licence will not be awarded again. If she is on the padrón, local buses are F.O.C. Otherwise transport is amazingly cheap compared to UK
> 
> The population is 55% foreigners and some 35,000 speak English - she has no excuse not to be able to find somebody who is in the same position. Average age in Torrevieja (A.K.A Gods's Waiting Room) is 62!!!
> 
> If she has nothing else to whinge about than ferral cats then life must be pretty good. Only two cockroaches in 5 years. She NEEDS to get out! Plenty of Happy Clappy Churches for her to choose from. I'd also put her in touch with Aged Concern and HELP Torrevieja who I am sure would be pleased to assist. Aged Concern has it's own social centre with huge libraries and people well into their 90s all having as much fun as you can with your clothes on.
> 
> Go and get her sorted!!


----------



## dosprompt

*So Bad!!*

Phew! thank god for your reply Steve, We almost emigrated to Bognor when I seen the 1st post!!


----------

